# I'm gonna make a furry themed yugioh deck



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

Why? how? idk, but i'm going for it.

what is your opinion of this? also, when was the last time you got laid?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Beast deck? The new set will probably help you a lot.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

Isn't it already furry since it's egyptian based and all egyptians were anthros?


----------



## Cam (Sep 30, 2010)

I remember yu ghi oh back in 2002 when it was cool as fuck

And also yesterday :3


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Isn't it already furry since it's egyptian based and all egyptians were anthros?



Nopes...


----------



## The DK (Sep 30, 2010)

i really didnt think anyone played that anymore, but go ahead it sounds like a interesting deck if done right. and i got laid last night actually


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Nopes...


 
Huh, oh well. The though of anthro's 3000 years ago creeps me out. But yeah the idea of a furry yu-gi-oh deck sounds nice. But I was done with that since I was 10.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

The DK said:


> i really didnt think anyone played that anymore, but go ahead it sounds like a interesting deck if done right. and i got laid last night actually



Well woopy do ._.


----------



## The DK (Sep 30, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Well woopy do ._.



hey dont hate


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

I slap myself for thinking about asking for details.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Xavan said:


> I slap myself for thinking about asking for details.



I'd slap you too.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2010)

footfoe said:


> also, when was the last time you got laid?


Never.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 30, 2010)

Heh I remember yu-gi-oh, it was the shit cuz you didnt need things like power chips and whatnot *cough*pokemon*cough*cough*
but yeah dude go for it, make sure you count dragons as anthros or else your deck will blow ass


----------



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Never.


 
seriously?

And also, i stumbled upon people who play yugioh so that's what i've been doing.  one person keeps taking all my furry cards cause she think's they are funny.  anyway, thanks for the suport folks.  usually furries get angry at me for no reason.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 30, 2010)

Please don't.


----------



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone here actually know about yugioh, can you throw me the names of essential beast cards to make this?


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

footfoe said:


> when was the last time you got laid?



Never. Probably will when i stop playing yu-gi-oh.

I haven't played yu-gi-oh in years. I just wanted to say something funny.


----------



## The DK (Sep 30, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Does anyone here actually know about yugioh, can you throw me the names of essential beast cards to make this?



not particularlly. i got out of card games around that time, i could ask a friend of mine though, he was big in it


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Ooh, give me a few moments. I'm still into this crap and I have a few ideas.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you still gunna make 3 god like cards?


----------



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Ooh, give me a few moments. I'm still into this crap and I have a few ideas.


i'm waiting! 

meow. if only rescue cat wasn't banned


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i'm waiting!
> 
> meow. if only rescue cat wasn't banned



Most of my thoughts on the deck are from the new unicorn cards...


----------



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Most of my thoughts on the deck are from the new unicorn cards...


i havent heard of those


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i havent heard of those



Look under duelist revolution


----------



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

.......................... a name can i have?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

What else do you want to have? I gave you a card pack name.


----------



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

the name of the actual card.  If there's a new family of cards i could look up the family name.


----------



## Willow (Sep 30, 2010)

People who still think Yu-Gi-Oh is awesome and okay to play need to go jump off a bridge.


----------



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> People who still think Yu-Gi-Oh is awesome and okay to play need to go jump off a bridge.


 I've jumped of a bridge before.  There was a manatee in the water, i actually touched a wild endangered animal once.  And it's fucking fun step off you pedophile.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> People who still think Yu-Gi-Oh is awesome and okay to play need to go jump off a bridge.



Why? just please give me a detailed reason why...


----------



## footfoe (Sep 30, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Why? just please give me a detailed reason why...


This guy might be our greatest enemy, i'm going to play a children's card game with him.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not agreeing, but I can give a reason. What the hell do cards have to do with motorcycles?!?


----------



## Willow (Sep 30, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Why? just please give me a detailed reason why...


 Yu-Gi-Oh died after they made the movie. That's about it. Not to mention, this is a terrible idea anyway.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh died after they made the movie. That's about it. Not to mention, this is a terrible idea anyway.



No one cares about the TV show anymore. We stopped caring when they made a school for it.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> No one cares about the TV show anymore. We stopped caring when they made a school for it.



Oh my god I remember that! What a load of wank juice that was!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Oh my god I remember that! What a load of wank juice that was!



*almighty chuck norris facepalm*


----------



## Willow (Sep 30, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> No one cares about the TV show anymore. We stopped caring when they made a school for it.


 Okay? I really don't know of any people who actually play Yu-Gi-Oh or Pokemon (the card game) anymore. Now all they should be are collector's items..unless you're like 12 or something.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Okay? I really don't know of any people who actually play Yu-Gi-Oh or Pokemon (the card game) anymore. Now all they should be are collector's items..unless you're like 12 or something.


 
Yugioh is very large. We have a shit-load of tournements and new cards that come every 2 months.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 30, 2010)

I was going to make a beast/beast-warrior deck as well. I had one going but I lost all my cards :<


----------



## footfoe (Oct 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I was going to make a beast/beast-warrior deck as well. I had one going but I lost all my cards :<


lost all your cards!? TRAGEDY!!

I have a fun little fire deck going right now, but honestly it's no good.  I'd need a complete new set of cards to actually compete with the others


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 1, 2010)

Magic The Gathering > Yugioh. Proven fact*

That's why I gave all my yugioh collection away for a few magic cards


----------



## footfoe (Oct 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Magic The Gathering > Yugioh. Proven fact*
> 
> That's why I gave all my yugioh collection away for a few magic cards


I refuse to play magic.  

wanna yiff?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Oct 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Magic The Gathering > Yugioh. Proven fact*
> 
> That's why I gave all my yugioh collection away for a few magic cards



Im sure thats true, but magic changes constantly.


----------



## footfoe (Oct 1, 2010)

btw the last time i was laid was last friday.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Leon (Oct 1, 2010)

So they made a card just for OP?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 1, 2010)

Has the OP ever gotten laid at all?  (No need to answer, it's a rhetorical question.)



footfoe said:


> I've jumped of a bridge before.  There was a manatee in the water, i actually touched a wild endangered animal once.  And it's fucking fun step off you pedophile.


 
You're calling Willow a pedophile?  I don't even


----------



## Leon (Oct 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Has the OP ever gotten laid at all?



No. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2010)

Even YGOTAS makes fun of this stupid game.

It's not cool anymore. Let it die.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Does anyone here actually know about yugioh, can you throw me the names of essential beast cards to make this?


 
Panther Warrior for sure.



Willow said:


> People who still think Yu-Gi-Oh is awesome and okay to play need to go jump off a bridge.



Yu-Gi-Oh is awesome.  At least the card sets *before* the retarded Elemental Hero cards.

Edit: Ladies first.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 1, 2010)

http://yugioh.wikia.com/wiki/Beast

You click the blue names when you don't know what they are.


----------



## footfoe (Oct 1, 2010)

leon said:


> No. :V


 Yes i have.  only two girls though


----------



## footfoe (Oct 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


>


 dude that card is fucking epic.  Except the wording is totally not standard Yugioh syntax


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 1, 2010)

DNA Surgery sounds appropriate with this theme. Turn everyone into dragons and watch your Buster Blader or Dark Paladin develop roid-rage.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Oct 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> Even YGOTAS makes fun of this stupid game.
> 
> It's not cool anymore. Let it die.



We don't care if it isn't cool. If I cared about being cool, I probably wouldn't be a furry.


----------



## Ames (Oct 1, 2010)

Doesn't Magic have more furry cards?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Doesn't Magic have more furry cards?


 
Indeed it does.  :3


----------



## Aleu (Oct 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> btw the last time i was laid was last friday.


 I've never been laid.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I've never been laid.


 
Don't do it, it's overrated.


----------



## footfoe (Oct 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Don't do it, it's overrated.


 Hardly, it's fucking awesome having that warm pussy wrapped around your cock. 

BTW NECRO BUMP FTW!!!!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Hardly, it's fucking awesome having that warm pussy wrapped around your cock.
> 
> BTW NECRO BUMP FTW!!!!


 I'm female so...I wouldn't know what that's like :V

also, this isn't a necro -_-


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think it's such a good idea...

I'd be more concerned with getting monsters and magic cards can be strategically used together, instead of "oh my god this kuriboh is so murry purry".

I mean, Weevil Underwood had a deck consisting of bugs. Guess how well he did against Yugi...



Molly said:


> Don't do it, it's overrated.



Don't listen to her! Listen to me, sweetie...

_Loooooving you.... is easy 'cause you're beautiful..._


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 3, 2010)

Furoticon.

Your endeavors are rendered invalid.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd watch copyright issues...


----------



## Aleu (Oct 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I don't think it's such a good idea...
> 
> I'd be more concerned with getting monsters and magic cards can be strategically used together, instead of "oh my god this kuriboh is so murry purry".
> 
> ...


 What about strong cards that happened to be beast/beast warrior?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 3, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> What about strong cards that happened to be beast/beast warrior?



That's okay...

I'm just saying, don't add stuff just because it's furry. You gotta know what you're doing. Don't rely on one type of card. Use strategy when laying out your deck! What cards go well with others...


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 15, 2010)

Im a virgin


----------



## Willow (Nov 15, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> Im a virgin


And this pertains to the necro'd thread how?

 Oh murr bby ;3


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

my opinion?..... FFFFFFFFFF- pokemon's better.

when was I last laid? February.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 15, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> Im a virgin


 





(thread locked: Necro ridiculousness and also this thread was kinda below the acceptable-level-of-retarded threshold to begin with)


----------

